#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Hat Yai - Lantern Festival - Ice Festival

## dirtydog

Hat Yai - Lantern Festival - Ice Festival

From last year.

                                                             Date: 
                     1 Nov 2009 - 28 Nov 2010        


 "Lantern Festival" is going to be organized again at Hatyai City  Municipality Park, Hatyai, Songkhla during 1 November 2009 until 28  February 2010. Colorful lanterns will illuminate the park with  9-brand-new wonderful lanterns.



*Ice Lantern from Harbin of People's Republic of China*

 Hatyai City Municipality Office with support from Ministry of  Culture, People's Republic of China, Embassy of People's Republic of  China in Thailand and Tourism Authority of Thailand organize Ice  lanterns which will be set in a -30 degree Celsius Ice Dome and  established on display on 5 December 2009 onwards until 28 February 2010  during 11:00-22:00 Hrs in celebration to 35th Anniversary of Sino-Thai  Diplomatic Relationship.

*Amazing Colorful Lanterns of 14 Southern Provinces*

 Lanterns of 14 Southern Provinces will be provided in colorful  lanterns featuring goodies of southern provinces: Chumporn, Ranong,  Suratthani, Phang Nga, Phuket, Krabi, Nakhon Si Thammarat, Phatthalung,  Trang, Satun, Songkhla, Pattani, Yala, and Narathiwat, emphasizing on  the forms of well-known fruits, animals, and culture.



*Lantern of the 4 Regions of Thailand*

 View the lanterns in the theme of "Auspicious Life and Community" from all 4 regions of Thailand.

*The North: "Mom"*

 Mom or Singha Mom was an animal in Himmapan forest (legendary  forest), looked like a cat, tiger, and lion. It was a vehicle of the God  of Rain.

*The Central: Erawan -3 headed elephant*

 In Buddhism legend, Erawan was believed to be an angel who usually  transformed himself into a giant white-elephant with 3 heads each of  which had 7 tasks which was 16 millions meters long for each one.  Erawan, the 3-headed elephant was the strongest and powerful elephant  and was the symbol of prosperity and peace of the nation.



*The Northeast: Naga*

 Naga was a huge crested serpent, a symbol of mightiness and  productivity. Naga was also the symbol of rainbow stairs to the  universe. Naga was the God of Water.

*The South: Kinnari*

 Kinnari, including Kinnara, was a Himmapan forest's flyable animal, half-human and half-bird. It was the symbol of luck.

*Fantasy Small World*

 The Fantasy Small World is the lanterns featuring children's  imagination where fantasy and imaginative creations will be tangible.

*International Lantern*

 Each country has its own national flower which absolutely represents  good meaning. National flower of various countries in the form of  lanterns will be very spectacular, Sakura from Japan, Lotus from Vietnam  and India, Plum flower from China, Jasmine from Philippines, Hibicus  from Malaysia, Rose of Sharon from Korea, and Ratchapruek from Thailand.

*Animal Planet*

 Lanterns of Animal Planet will display 3 groups of animals categories  by zone. Zone of Africa comprises of lion, hippopotamus, zebra, and  African elephant. Zone of Amazon comprises of crocodile and gorilla.  Zone of North Pole comprises of Polar Bear, penguin, seal, and whale.

*Into the Mythology, Floating Lanterns*

 Featuring creatures of auspiciousness from global mythologies.



*Dragon and Pi Xiu: Chinese sacred creatures.*

 Dragon is regarded as a god in Chinese belief, it is a symbol of  auspiciousness and the sign of the emperor. Pi Xiu is a deer living in  heaven. It only has mouth to take without any hole to pass out anything  which is believed that it's good for commerce, only take no spend.

*Phoenix: Korean and Ancient Egypt sacred creautures.*

 Phoenix is a firebird which has power of healing, resurrection, and encourage stimulus. Phoenix is a symbol of eternity.

*Unicorn: a European legendary creature.*

 It is believed to be found in the northern forest of Europe. It looks  like a graceful white horse with significant long horn at the middle of  forehead. Unicorn is a symbol of purity, whiteness, strength, and  gentry.

*Tiger: an Asian auspicious power*

 Tiger is a symbol of power and reverence since the ancient times  especially in Asian culture, tiger is one of the 12 Chinese Zodiacs. The  coming 2010 is the year of tiger.

*Highlight Lanterns*

Highlight lanterns will display on  significant events and festivals of Thailand such as Loi Krathong,  National Father's Day, New Year Festival, Children's Day, Valentine's  Day, Chinese New Year Day, Tourist Season festival, etc.

*Lantern Contest*

 Other lanterns participated by academy, tourist business operator, department stores, etc. will be on display for a contest.

 Moreover, food fair and variety of performances and entertainment  will be available, especially the splendid shows and performances from  10 provinces of China on 17 February 2010.

 For more information visit www.hatyailantern.com or call TAT Hotline 1672.


Last years Ice Dome.




Harbin Ice Carving.

----------

